# Fleas



## Eiona68 (Aug 10, 2018)

I apologise if this is a stupid question but I read somewhere that hedgie fleas are different to the ones you find on cats and dogs, so I wondered if you had a dog or cat with fleas, can they be passed onto hedgies?


----------

